# 4H fair in august, training help?



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm in 4h and i'll be showing two goats in august. I'm sorta freaking out about it because despite working on it all year, they really aren't ready for the fair. My weather is very friendly and people pleasing so I've gotten him walking and stuff pretty well. He stops and stands still and will let you do about anything with him, move his legs around, touch him, ect. Except, one big problem. He only walks on my left side. If i switch him so he's walking on my right side, he puts on the brakes. He also sometimes will do a sit down strike. Any ideas? 
My doe doesn't really want to do anything but will walk okay. She'll even stand still. But she won't let me move around her back legs or touch her belly. She's super sweet in the goat pen and even enjoys a scratch on the belly but if she's in a show collar, it's a different story. 
.... And ideas? 
I'm freaking out i won't get them trained in time. I don't care about winning or ribbons i just would like them to behaving okay so that i won't make a total fool out of my self.. 
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Well I won't be much help but just keep on handling them and working on the things they don't want to do and do not worry about making a fool of yourself.. Its all in fun and a learning expierence and the best well trained goat can have a bad day and say nope not gonna do this. lol.. Most people watching will understand this and you shouldn't worry about it..


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

:thankU: 
the first show is going to be around 10 or 11 . When should i plan to arrive? Because it's a county fair where the public sees the animals they will have already been their since the night before. So i'll need to feed them when i get there i would think. 
Also, what should i bring? 
They will be their for around a week..... Any advice anyone has would be so very much appreciated.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

So will you be taking your goats the day before as well and just asking when you should get there in the morning, or are you just taking your goats for the show? Here, even for the 4-H show we have to be there Wed-Sat., and the show is on Thurs. 

Bring... food, water if you can because sometimes the change in water, especially if you're on well water and there's city water at the fairgrounds, can cause scouring, hay, bedding if it's not provided, a pitchfork or something to clean your pen... here we also have to bring a wheelbarrow to haul away dirty bedding, and we'll be taking a milk stand since we do dairy goats and we'll need to milk them there. Of course, if you're only going for the show you may not need all of that. Your 4-H leader should be able to tell you what you need to bring.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Is this for a market goat show or breeding? For either one here is another list of essentials in addition to Linz's list...
*soap, water, hose- to wash them and make sure they are clean
*feed and water pans that they are used to eating/ drinking out of (new ones smell funny)
*collar/ show chain for showing and walking them from pen to show arena
*rags for accidents and last minute clean ups
*hair supplies-mouse, adhesives, brush, etc.
*YOUR show clothes and shoes/ boots. Some fairs are specific about what to wear, so check ahead.
*A smile

As for when to show up, it depends on how much time you need to get them ready to show. I usually wash and blow dry mine at least one hour prior to the show. This is assuming they are already clipped. Allow yourself plenty of time so you aren't rushed and therefore your goats aren't rushed and anxious.

Training your goats can be very time consuming and difficult, but also can be very rewarding. Make sure to work them daily, and if you are home in the day, work them twice. Try to work with them when it is cool, like early morning and late evening. I find mine are more easily worked with with full tummies For the doe, when you are trying to touch her back, belly or legs- Go slowly, and start where she likes to be touched, then move slowly toward her legs and reassure her she is ok. Give her treats afterwards. 
Usually 15-20 minutes is as much concentration time as they will put up with at first. Gradually work up to longer periods of time.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

We all have had goats have a hissy fit in the ring. Even the most well trained critter can suprise you, and yes it can be un-nerving. If your goat has a favorite treat hold it in your hand, let them get a whiff of it and 9x out of 10 they will follow you around. When they do as you ask give it. If your goat has a melt down in the ring just keep your composure(the best you can). Sometimes I will swing them in a circle and it gets them moving again. Just keep practicing as much as you can. See if someone will help you work with your goat, when the goat puts the brakes on have that person lift the tail toward your goats back.

As for time to show up that is usually in the show rules.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If your wether will not walk on your left side, then you need to keep working with him and only have him on your left side. Have treats in that pocket so he smells them and let him see you pull them out. Just keep working him.
 For your doe, we had a wether that was SO tickelish that if you started to get near his butt and looked like you were going to touch him, she would jump, and he was about 200#. We worked and worked for years and nothing ever worked, so when my daughter showed and the judge was coming up, she would always tell the judge, that he was very tickelish and asked if she would give her a second to hold him. They realize dhow tickelish he was. Ours are shown with horns so they judge appreciated the warning. 
 If you are getting there the day before (that is what I would do if you can), that way they are settled down from the travel and just the new surroundings. Make sure you keep things as normal as possible. I would offer them two waters, one fresh water and one with a electrolyte or Gatorade or something to help get them to drink and not get dehydrated. DO that at home for a week or two before you leave so they are use to it. Give them all the hay they will ever want, don't let them get hungry, they get very cranky if they are. 
Just know the more nervous you are the more they will act up, they can feel your nerves.
 Good luck and have fun that is what it is all about.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies and helpful information! 
I'm not 100% sure on the classes i'm doing. It's my first year and they haven't really told me much. What i do know is that I'll be doing showmanship, Jr doe under 24 months, and weathers/does over 3 years old that haven't freshened. 
Would it be OK to bathe them the day before the show (in the morning; we will bring them their around 5 o clock ) in the comfort of being at home, and then spot wash them and stuff the show day? I can't imagine them getting all that dirty in a clean stall overnight though i wouldn't put it past a goat . 
Your lists have helped a lot, and i live very close to the fair grounds so hopefully i need something i could go get it. Does clipping two weeks before the fair sound about right? I'm on of the very few new members in this 4h group and they seem to expect us to know this stuff......


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Clipping 2 weeks before is perfect. That gives enough time for any unevenness to grow out but not enough time for their coats to get too long. We're (my sister) new to 4-H this year too and I know what you mean about being expected to know stuff... it's just that they've been doing it so long they tend to forget the new people don't know everything yet! Just ask either the leader or a member who's been doing it a long time, they should be more than happy to help you out!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sure you can wash the morning but most do it the day before. It is a lot less stress to start the day.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> Sure you can wash the morning but most do it the day before. It is a lot less stress to start the day.


Sorry i notice i wrote that kinda confusing, that's what i meant, the day Before the show. that would also be the day we are bringing them to the fair. But showing wouldn't be till the next day.

At least my weather is doing a bit better. He does want to please, you can definitely tell he was a bottle baby he just loves people. So hopefully i can use him for showmanship. 
thank you all so very much for the help and advice. It really means alot.


----------

